# Laufleiste für optimale Textformatierung



## Company_Q (14. Januar 2005)

*Scrollleiste für optimale Textformatierung*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem bei der Verwirklichung eines Layouts. Das Layout an sich ist kein Problem, aber die Textformatierung. 
Folgendes: Ich habe ein Layout im Format 1024x768 über Photoshop erstellt und das ganze schön gesliced und als HTML gespeichert. In Dreamweaver habe ich dann - ca mittig - eine Ebene erstellt, um dort einen Text einzufügen. 
Problem: Wenn der Text länger wird, dann passt er nicht mehr in das Layout/in die Ebene rein, sondern macht sich selbstständig. 
Ich habe mir jetzt folgendes gedacht: Ich füge in der Ebene eine transparente Textebene ein, die mit einer Scrollleiste (nennt man das so?) versehen ist und somit wieder ins Layout passt. Frage: Wie mache ich das und wer kann mir da helfen? Über eine detailierte Beschreibung würde ich mich freuen, bin leider kein PHP und Java Expert und bei HTML kann ich nur die Grundbefehle.

Falls ihr noch andere Tipps habt, dann lasst es mich wissen. Habe bis jetzt keine gute Idee im Forum gefunden. THX for helping!

The _Q

Hier der Link zur Seite: http://www.zigullexx.de/


----------



## Company_Q (20. Januar 2005)

Hi Leutz,

schade das sich keiner gemeldet hat, ich hab aber glücklicherweise noch was gefunden. Falls es jemanden interessiert, setzt folgenden Befehl vor eurem zu scrollenden Text und dann noch den Abschluß am Ende des Textes und es klappt.

<table>
 <tr>
  <td>
   <div style="width: 100%; height: 100%; overflow: auto;">
   <p>Euer Text, Tabelle oder was auch immer</p>
   </div>
  </td> 
 </tr>
</table>

Gruß

The _Q ;-]


----------



## Gumbo (20. Januar 2005)

Wieso verwendest du dazu eine Tabelle? Tabellen sind keinesfalls zum Strukturieren bzw. Ausrichten von Elementen.


----------



## x0x (20. Januar 2005)

Nur als Tipp zu den ewigen Tabellenlayouts und deren Probleme, die mit Css-Layouts gar nicht auftreten: 
http://www.css4you.de


----------



## Company_Q (21. Januar 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso verwendest du dazu eine Tabelle? Tabellen sind keinesfalls zum Strukturieren bzw. Ausrichten von Elementen.



Dafür gibt es eine sehr einfache Erklärung: Hab doch garkeine Ahnung von HTML  Ich suche mir die Sachen immer zusammen, bin ein blutiger Anfänger und mit der Tabelle hat es sehr gut geklappt. Ich hab ein Photoshop Design für meine Homepage und damit - finde ich - hab ich die optimale Lösung gefunden, falls einer eine viel bessere Alternative kennt, dann bitte einen Link setzen und ich bin euch sehr Dankbar 

Gruß

Da _Q


----------



## Budman (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Also meiner Ansicht nach gibt es kaum etwas schlechteres als Photoshop für die Umsetzung einer Homepage.

Das Problem ist nur, Du wirst Dich um dies ändern zu können, erstmal mit HTML und am Besten auch mit CSS auseinandersetzen müssen.

Wenn Dir das Spass macht, und Du es lernen willst, dann sag Bescheid, dann poste ich ein paar Startlinks.

Wenn DIr aber der Zeitaufwand von vorneherein zu gross ist, dann bist Du an sich ganz gut aufgehoben bei PS.

Du musst allerdings Deine Seite auch nochmal dringend überarbeiten, der Link auf Bilder z.B. funktioniert gar nicht....

Gruss


----------



## Company_Q (24. Januar 2005)

Budman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also meiner Ansicht nach gibt es kaum etwas schlechteres als Photoshop für die Umsetzung einer Homepage.
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch, das PS zur Umsetzung einer Page ganz schön bescheiden ist, aber es ist so viel einfacher, da ich eher eine Photoshop Schulung hatte als eine HTML, geschmeigeden irgendeine andere Programmiersprache erlernt habe. Ich würde das ganze schon etwas einfacher Gestalten, aber ich denke ich werde durch einige private Umstände keine Zeit haben :-( Ich werde mich da mal durchkämpfen und bleibe Tapfer, zunächst bleibe ich bei der Tabelle, falls ich mal was besseres finde, dann programmiere ich mal mit anderen Sprachen. Danke für dein Angebot, evtl. melde ich mich mal per PN bei dir.

Grüße

The _Q

PS: Welche Bilder funktionieren nicht? Die auf http://www.zigullexx.de? Bin da nur eine Hilfestellung, er bearbeitet sie selber, bei meiner müsste alles funktionieren


----------

